# Pulsuhr!



## chayenne06 (15. November 2012)

Benötige wieder eine pulsuhr, nachdem meine Polar ft40 den Geist aufgeben hat. 
Welche habt ihr bzw.könnt ihr empfehlen?
Suche nur eine fürs Fitness /cycling. Am Fahrrad hab ich nen Tacho. 
Joggen tue ich nicht.
Danke


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. November 2012)

Die Polars sind zwar teuer, aber für´s Cycling sinnvoll.Ich hab eigentlich nen Ciclo, mit dem ich draussern super zufrieden bin, aber wenn beim Spinning neben dir einer mit Pulsmesser sitzt, dann hast ewig dessen Puls auf dem Tacho, was tierisch nervt. Die Ciclos sind nämlich nicht codiert. Also besser wieder einen Polar kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suro (15. November 2012)

Hallo,
also ich hab den ft60, ist derselbe, wie ft80, nur ohne wear link. Mit der 60 kann man sich alles moegliche updaten, den wear link auch nachruesten und die Batterie ist wechselbar. Die hat nur 3 Zonen und kostet um die 150. 
Bin sehr zufrieden mit der. Die Polar-Uhren sind jeden cent Wert. Ich hatte schon welche vom discounter, die hab ich nach dem Kauf alle in die Tonne getreten. 

Ich werde nie mehr viel Sport machen, ohne eine ordentliche Pulsuhr. Meistens ist die Intensitaet zu hoch und man versaut sich den Trainingszustand. 

Gruesse


----------



## chayenne06 (15. November 2012)

was haltet ihr von einer Suunto?


----------



## Bea5 (15. November 2012)

ich habe mir eine ganz einfache Polar Pulsuhr zugelegt...ca. 35â¬, high and low...und Uhrzeit und Stoppuhr...mehr kann sie nicht...reicht mir aber aus, und den Gurt kann ich auch beim Ergometer nutzen (meine ex- Sigma Gurte nicht)


----------



## Hofbiker (16. November 2012)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine neue Polar RX800 gekauft. 
Mit Geschwindigkeitsmesser, GPS3 Einheit, Brustgurt, um sage und schreibe 190 â¬uronen!
Und mit ein bischen Geschick habe ich auch noch den Trittfreqeunzmesser neu um 25 â¬uronen gefunden.
Der VerkÃ¤ufer hat sie im Mai als Geschenk bekommen, macht aber keinen Sport. Rechnung war dabei. Somit habe ich auch die volle Garantie.

Gefunden habe ich Sie hier.


----------



## fm7775 (16. November 2012)

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/372884/GPS-SPORT-PULSUHR-MULTI-NAV-2 für 99 EUR


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. November 2012)

Suunto macht gute Tauchcomputer  Den Puls zeigt auch die einfachste Uhr genau an. Schau dir einfach die Bedienung an, ob du damit leicht zurechtkommst und achte auf die Codierung, sonst hast im Spinning keinen Spaß damit. Ich hab eine alte Ciclo Pulsuhr, die super zu bedienen ist und eine neue, die ist absoluter Schrott, total fummelig mit zig Untermenüs. Also muss von einem Hersteller nicht alles toll sein, weil 1 Produkt super ist.


----------



## chayenne06 (16. November 2012)

Hab mir von Suunto die M5 in black/Gold bestellt.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. November 2012)

oh, ich wollte gerade abraten, eine Bekannte hat nur Ärger mit ihrer Suunto, und muss ständig die Batterien tauschen weil die so schnell leer sind

ich hab eine Polat FT7(!?) Damenmodell und bin total zufrieden damit... war eine der wenigen wirklich kleinen Uhren für sehr schmale Handgelenke (die ich habe)


----------



## Gamasche (16. November 2012)

Ich hab auch eine FT60. Ich finde vor allem das eingebaute Trainingsprogramm ist Gold wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (16. November 2012)

Hmmm. Ich find die Optik wesentlich schöner wie bei der Ft 60. 
und können tut sie bestimmt auch das einfache was ich brauch. 
Na mal sehen wenn sie geliefert wird


----------



## Hofbiker (16. November 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> oh, ich wollte gerade abraten, eine Bekannte hat nur Ärger mit ihrer Suunto, und muss ständig die Batterien tauschen weil die so schnell leer sind
> 
> ich hab eine Polat FT7(!?) Damenmodell und bin total zufrieden damit... war eine der wenigen wirklich kleinen Uhren für sehr schmale Handgelenke (die ich habe)



Kann ich bestätigen, habe auch einen Bekannten im Verein, der über diese Uhr laufend meckert! Batterieproblem, hat auch schon zweimal Ersatzuhren in diesem Sommer bekommen. Er verhandelt zur Zeit mit dem Händler über die Rückgabe der Uhr.


----------



## chayenne06 (16. November 2012)

danke an alle. 
war vorhin noch im sportgeschäft - der nette verkäufer meinte, ich solle die uhr mal mit neustart probieren. hab nun ne original polar batterie nachgekauft - einen knopf paar sek.gedrückt  und sie geht wieder!! muss mir nun keine neue kaufen  werde die suunto somit wieder zurückschicken


----------



## ActionBarbie (18. November 2012)

Gamasche schrieb:


> Ich hab auch eine FT60. Ich finde vor allem das eingebaute Trainingsprogramm ist Gold wert.




Echt? Ich hab ja auch ne FT60, aber das Trainingsprogramm ist... schrott. Der empfiehlt viel zu viel Training in Zone 3...


----------



## murmel04 (18. November 2012)

@chayenne06, na da hast du ja nochmal Glück gehabt

Hatte neulich auch meinen Garmin 305 verlegt hab mich schon fast damit abgefunden, dass was ähniches mich mal schlappe 250 kosten würde.

Aber ich war tapfer und hab nix gekauft, und siehe da er ist wieder aufgetaucht

Grüße


----------



## suro (19. November 2012)

@Cheyenne: das wollte ich auch fast fragen, ob Du das mit den Batterien schon probiert hast. Häufig geht wohl auch die Batterie des Herzfrequenzsenders kaputt oder manchmal muss man nur nen neuen Brustgurt nachkaufen (kostet 17 EUR). Meiner wird auch bald fällig.
 @barbie: das mit der Zeit, wieviel man trainieren will, kann man einstellen (niedrig,mittel,hoch und dann noch steigern, maximieren...). Über den Flow-link kann man (den ich nicht hab) Trainigsprogramme laden, aber was mir noch einfällt: ich benutze die own-zone Funktion! Da regelt die Pulsuhr automatisch die Zone 3 rauf oder runter. Bei mir passts das soweit. 
Da ich noch laufe, hab ich noch den Laufsensor, den GPS brauche ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gamasche (19. November 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Echt? Ich hab ja auch ne FT60, aber das Trainingsprogramm ist... schrott. Der empfiehlt viel zu viel Training in Zone 3...




 Echt? ich habe immer so 10-15 % in Zone 3. Da fällt es mir schon schwer nicht mehr zu machen. Früher habe ich immer  viel,viel härter trainiert und mich gewundert, dass es nichts gebracht hat. Seit ich die Uhr habe gehts konditionell stark bergauf. Findest Du das zu viel Zone 3?


----------



## kater21 (19. November 2012)

Ich habe auch den FT80 und das Problem mit Mecker, daß ich zu viel in Zone 3 trainiert habe.
Ich trage die Uhr neben Krafttraining und "zonensteuerbaren" Fahren auf dem Studiorädern auch beim Tennis und draußen beim biken.
Bei den letzten beiden Sportarten muss man sich halt situationsbezogen  bewegen. 
Aufzeichnen will ich die Daten halt schon. Vielleicht klappts ja mit Trainingsprogramm anpassen.


----------

